
How to Make Friends over the Internet - raleighm
https://guzey.com/how-to-make-friends-over-the-internet/
======
gauravnews12
If you Want making friends online takes patience and persistence, but it’s
actually quite easy to do. Start by finding people who share your interests so
that you’ll have something to talk about right away. Then, get to know them
better by talking with them online and in-person.

